# picked up 16whp off an intake



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

bought a k&n the other day and put it on yesterday and for ****s and giggles threw it on the dyno. Made 16whp over my last dyno session. pretty flipping cool for just an intake.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

that is what they claim or close to it!!


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Is it by chance this model CAI

K&N 63-3053

That is what I have on mine but never had it on the dyno to see how much it helps. That is good information and exactly what K&N says.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought K&Ns for the `65 Tri-Power set up cause the paper ones from NAPA tend to last for about a week and that`s it. This will be the first summer with them, they make no HP claims with my kit but I`m sure it`s got to help some.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats good to know. All i have on my car is that K&N. So what numbers did you put down?


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

348 whp when i dyno'd with the full exhaust. after intake 369whp.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Are you tuning on the dyno as well?? It's typical to run a bit "rich" after a CAI install, you may have a bit more power there with a tune...


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Str8evl said:


> 348 whp when i dyno'd with the full exhaust. after intake 369whp.


16 ??? 

369 - 348 = 21


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah... right!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you using a "Ram Air" hood? It seems that a hood with open scoops forcing air into the intake should make decent gains.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

anmracing said:


> Are you using a "Ram Air" hood? It seems that a hood with open scoops forcing air into the intake should make decent gains.


That wouldn't make any difference on a dyno though.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Until I see dyno sheets I'm going to call BS.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you go dyno it again you will most likely see a loss now.

All new cars will see a instant gain with a CAI because at first the ECM runs the car lean. After the ECM adjusts there will be very little to no gain other than throttle response.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

cody6.0 said:


> If you go dyno it again you will most likely see a loss now.
> 
> All new cars will see a instant gain with a CAI because at first the ECM runs the car lean. After the ECM adjusts there will be very little to no gain other than throttle response.


Yeah, that was what I was thinking.... My car wound up being pig-rich after the computer settled-out and compensated how it "thought" it needed to, and it took a dyno-tune to get the real gain...


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

It would be interesting to see someone data log temperatures inside the tb and just outside the tb under real world driving conditions. I don't think there would be hardly any difference therefore no gain. I would think this would be especially true of an aluminum one.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the 63 series aircharger as well, and I've defended it to hell and back. The other guys are right on here, you do have to get a new dyno tune AFTER the cai is put on to see the benefits k&n claim. One other thing, they claim a 13.95 hp gain over our stock intakes, that part is true.

HOWEVER....they look at the entire hp/torque band, not flat out end results hp. For instance, I got an '06 auto. Let's say I put down 335 at the wheels stock. I MAY put down that k&n claimed 14 hp higher then my stock engine somewhere in the band, but not at the end results, and that is what they claim. I may have had 14 more hp at 4200 rpm over stock, but balls to the wall aproaching redline, they may only be 4 or 5 difference. 

Getting the dyno tune AFTER you have it installed in key. Prior to my tune, I didn't even know the aftermarket CAI was on there except for the much louder rush of air heard from the cockpit while revving in neutral or in park, and the slightly better throttle response.


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

Chrisco said:


> Until I see dyno sheets I'm going to call BS.


damn dude why are you trying to bash my post **** it call national speed in wilmington north carolina and have them post up the dyno sheet if you need proof. not making anything up, could give a rat's to lie to a bunch of people on the internet.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Str8evl said:


> damn dude why are you trying to bash my post **** it call national speed in wilmington north carolina and have them post up the dyno sheet if you need proof. not making anything up, could give a rat's to lie to a bunch of people on the internet.


Didn't think you'd take it personally man, jeez. Calm down. Gettin a little defensive huh? Why don't you post up the dyno sheets and I'll applaud you for getting fake gains from a CAI. Until then I'm still calling BS.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Our point here, is that without a custom-tune in corroboration with your CAI, your initial dyno-pull was a mirage.... As your computer adjusts to what the sensors are telling it, your gain has gone "poof"... If and when you take your car back to the dyno and pay for a good tune, the initial "baseline" pull that they will perform will not match the dyno-sheet you got right after the CAI install. That's our only point I think. Not that you're lying about your dyno-pull, but that you really need to get a tune to go with that CAI, or your up-front gains will devolve to potentially WORSE performance on the street than you had bone-stock. This isn't a flame, it's just a heads-up, trying to help....


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

It seems that per the common experience, no matter what improvement is achieved in engine's breathing, no power gain will be realized until a custom tune ($$$) is done. Hence, even a t-body spacer might very well be effective with a proper tune, but who's done one after installing just a silly spacer? 

So, I have to get a tune every time I add a new piece to the puzzle, or in the alternative just have to rob a bank to do it all at once.


----------

